# Long 2360 Filters



## dwktx (Sep 28, 2019)

I recently bought a Long 2360 tractor and looking for engine and hydraulic filters for it. Does anyone have advise on what brands and parts numbers of filters are available these days?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.importtractorparts.net/filter.html Here's a place to start.


----------



## TheBlackRose (10 mo ago)

Napa sells it number is 1773 Napa gold hope this helps someone


----------

